
Introducing Postman for Mac - spencera
http://blog.getpostman.com/2015/12/18/introducing-postman-for-mac/
======
mattkrea
Since this is likely just an embedded webview I'd strongly recommend people
check out Paw ([https://luckymarmot.com/paw](https://luckymarmot.com/paw)).
It's a native app and works great.

